
Corona is slowing down, humanity will survive - bookofjoe
https://www.calcalistech.com/ctech/articles/0,7340,L-3800632,00.html
======
djsumdog
This seems starkly different from what we're hearing from other infectious
disease experts like Michael Osterholm, who is saying we probably won't see
large volumes of cases in the US until the beginning of April and continuing
into May.

Osterholm has talked about how very few children have been hospitalized, and
it might be a case similar to Hepatitis A where it rarely makes children sick,
but they're still carries (so an outbreak at a daycare might spread to all
workers and kids parents, even though most of the kids themselves are fine).

In addition SARS-Cov2 seems to be communicable for 7 to 10 days before any
signs of illness show. Doctors have found heavy viral loads in peoples'
throats.

~~~
bookofjoe
It should be noted that Nobel laureate Michael Levitt, an American-British-
Israeli biophysicist who teaches structural biology at Stanford University, is
NOT an infectious disease expert nor does he hold himself out as one.

